# clutch reservoir sludge



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

i was checking my reservoir this weekend and noticed that i had some sort of sludge sitting at the top of it. the fluid itself is dark looking. i'm not too comfortable with the color nor the sludge. the car had 4200 miles when i saw this, it goes into the shop monday or tuesday at 4600 miles to see what they say. car is driven normal to granny style. anyone else experiencing this problem?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

This is a TSB for the 2004s. Saw your post then stumbled across this by accident:

· Informational - Discolored, Dirty, Dark, Sludge and/or Grease in the Clutch Fluid Reservoir #04-07-31-002 - (Feb 16, 2004)
Discolored, Dirty, Dark, Sludge and/or Grease in the Clutch Fluid Reservoir
2004 Pontiac GTO

with Transmission, Manual 6 Speed, Tremec, 85 mm, 2.97 First, 0.57 Sixth, Overdrive (RPO M12)

It may be observed on some vehicles that the clutch fluid in the reservoir appears to be discolored, dirty, have sludge or grease contaminates in it after being in service for a period of time.

The level of discoloration will vary with factors such as driving conditions, under hood temperatures etc.

This is a phenomenon that may occur with time due to the interaction between the clutch system rubber parts with hydraulic clutch fluid. 

The small amount of sludge or grease that may be noticed is, in fact, grease that has migrated from the master cylinder assembly. The grease is used during assembly of the master cylinder.

Engineering investigations of returned fluid samples show that discoloration and grease in the fluid DO NOT negatively affect the performance of the clutch hydraulic fluid.

Field reports indicate that where clutch fluid and or clutch system components have been replaced to address this condition, the vehicles have returned with the same condition causing a repeat repair and a dissatisfied customer.

Discolored clutch fluid should not be replaced in a normal operating system.

For Clutch System Concerns and Diagnosis, refer to Diagnostic Starting Point - Clutch SI Document ID #1338362.


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

It isn't just limited to 2004s... thanks for the info!


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

get the clutch bleed and clean the master cylinder out


----------



## REX (Jan 21, 2009)

I did, thanks mate! I like the front end of your car! The more inboard fog lights looks better IMHO! GM must have had to move them out to make the Pontiac grill work...


----------

